# Breeds you want today



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Today being the key word. (Yes I'm still procrastinating lol Might as well look at dogs I can't have  )

Border collie:










Sheltie:










ACD:










Malinois:










Kooikerhondje:










Toller:










Markiesje:










Phalene










I'll go study more now...


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Toller:























Today I had the crazy idea that I should get a GSD, I want one like this:









I would like all of the Kooikerhondje, please:









The short term list has gotten drastically shorter though, as next-dog-day is almost ready to appear on the horizon.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

How big are kooikers? Some look huge in pics but those don't look all that much bigger than Summer.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

The one I met and the ones I saw were about the size of a large, stocky Cavalier. Definitely bigger than Summer, I'd say maybe 15-20 pounds? Still itty bitty compared to the rest of the sporting dogs!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Another German Shepherd, more than anything



















A Border Collie



















A Beauceron










And for some insane reason, a Dutch Shepherd. But I won't be getting one of those. Just admiring wistfully from a distance.










A Papillon

Well, really just a Rose. Or Summer. I'll take that Dutch Shepherd before I take a Mia!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Dogue De Bordeaux:


Boxer:


Bull Terrier:


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)

I am happy, I finally have my MBT. I would still like to own a greyhound some day, just not today.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to laugh whenever this thread comes up, every one here wants herding dogs or working dogs or bully breeds (and Papillons). I'm just going to sit here in my duck blind and play with my goofy sporting dogs.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm beginning to work on my army of these guys, but I still want more (darn 2 dog limit in my development is going to ruin my fun...): Finnish Spitz, of course!









Besides that, today I would like:

A fawn Great Dane









And a Rottie









Well... Let's throw a Pap in there for good measure!











RaeganW said:


> I have to laugh whenever this thread comes up, every one here wants herding dogs or working dogs or bully breeds (and Papillons). I'm just going to sit here in my duck blind and play with my goofy sporting dogs.


LOL it's cool. I'll be sitting right besides you with my barky bird hunters, hahaha.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Those Kooikers SO look like Basil, I want one, lol! (Though they probably have a totally different temperament)

If I could just up and get a dog RIGHT NOW, no problems at all, I'd probably get a Silken Windhound. There's a Silken breeder that lives near me that brings her two to the dog park every once in a while, and I've absolutely fallen in love. I mean, I was interested in them a while ago and did some research on them, and they seem perfect for me, but meeting them in person has just totally sealed the deal. I LOVE the look and the sighthound personality (with a touch of herder, btw, I think Sheltie was used to add some coat when the breed was being developed). There's definitely a good chance that whenever I get my next dog it might be a Silken. It helps that there are two breeders within 30 minutes of where I live, and the breed's founder lives only about 3-4 hours away!




































RaeganW said:


> I have to laugh whenever this thread comes up, every one here wants herding dogs or working dogs or bully breeds (and Papillons). I'm just going to sit here in my duck blind and play with my goofy sporting dogs.


Where are my sighthound people at?? :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

RaeganW said:


> I have to laugh whenever this thread comes up, every one here wants herding dogs or working dogs or bully breeds (and Papillons). I'm just going to sit here in my duck blind and play with my goofy sporting dogs.


Hey I had 4 sporting breeds! Well, papillons are bred down sporting dogs but you know what I mean...

I actually quite like sporting breeds but just not the more common ones in the US.

ETA: I like Silkens, but I think if I were to get a sighthound it'd be a longhaired whippet. I like their look a bit more than silkens.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Def a German Shepherd- I'd really really love a plush or long-coated one.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I like Silkens, but I think if I were to get a sighthound it'd be a longhaired whippet. I like their look a bit more than silkens.


They definitely do have a Borzoi look to them, which isn't bad for me because I've always loved Borzoi's since I was a little kid and I saw my first dog show on TV :biggrin1:

Though I was under the impression that long-haired Whippets were extremely rare and that Whippet breeders are trying to breed away from this trait, is this correct? The impression I get is that long-haired Whippets are to Whippet people like blue merle Papillons would be to Pap people. However, I have not done a lot of research on the subject, so I could be totally wrong here.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Just for today...

Beauceron









Akita









Tosa









Sarplaninac









Central Asian Ovcharka









So...I like big dogs.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Longhaired whippets are interesting... basically they're their own breed. Only there's two factions of LHW- the 'percentage' LHWs and then the 'pure' LHW people. The LHW say their dogs are bred purely from whippets and are pure and use non LH outcrosses. Percentage people say there's no way any LHW are pure (as do a lot of the regular whippet people). I'm not sure what the truth is. The percentage LHW admit to outcrossing to other breeds (I think it may be sheltie again). Some of the regular whippet people with they'd change the name from what I hear but I don't think it's a big thing of contention. There were originally multiple coat types in the whippet breed. 

I used to have a good link for this but I don't know where it is. There's a couple non percentage LHWs on my other forum and there's a girl I know that breeds percentage LHWs. They look identical to me.

I've been offered a LHW TWICE now and had to turn them down. (I should stop joking with friends about wanting their dogs) But I definitely would have one one day. I've always loved sight hounds.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Staffordshire said:


> I am happy, I finally have my MBT. I would still like to own a greyhound some day, just not today.


I don't know, that MBT would look pretty interesting walking next to a Greyhound...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Longhaired whippets are interesting... basically they're their own breed. Only there's two factions of LHW- the 'percentage' LHWs and then the 'pure' LHW people. The LHW say their dogs are bred purely from whippets and are pure and use non LH outcrosses. Percentage people say there's no way any LHW are pure (as do a lot of the regular whippet people). I'm not sure what the truth is. The percentage LHW admit to outcrossing to other breeds (I think it may be sheltie again). Some of the regular whippet people with they'd change the name from what I hear but I don't think it's a big thing of contention. There were originally multiple coat types in the whippet breed.
> 
> I used to have a good link for this but I don't know where it is. There's a couple non percentage LHWs on my other forum and there's a girl I know that breeds percentage LHWs. They look identical to me.
> 
> I've been offered a LHW TWICE now and had to turn them down. (I should stop joking with friends about wanting their dogs) But I definitely would have one one day. I've always loved sight hounds.


That's very interesting! I had heard of LHW on a TV show once, so I curiously looked them up, and that's actually what led me to Silken Windhounds. I had not known that there was so much complexity behind the breed. With Silkens it seems much simpler. As far as I know, the founder of the breed just wanted a different kind of dog and them made a new breed, lol! Honestly, though, if I were to see a LHW and a Silken I may not be able to tell the difference aside from the size difference, even though there are some very small Silkens! It makes sense, though, because long-haired whippets were one of the breeds that went into making Silken Windhounds.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

I like the sporting dogs!

I think our next dog (a Brittany):









(But then I get distracted) Shiba!:









These are the only 2 purebreds that I'm really interested in.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Surprise, surprise.










Thai Ridgeback


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Caucasian Ovcharka









Patterdale Terrier









Lapskvallhund









Chong Qing Dog









Belgian Malinois









Schipperke


and some day...one of these.

(and a personal island paradise of my own where i can have a gigantic population of American Pit Bull Terriers. guess what im doing if i ever get so rich i poo money.) 

What does that make me?


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Kangal Dog


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmm I have quite a few...

Border Collies


















Weimaraners (long coat, it's allowed in the standard in Canada although I think it may be a fault)


















Vizsla









Field bred Golden Retriever (I want Pax )









Another Papillon (duh!)









A Dobe









Cavalier King Charles


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Only one:









Imposters need not apply.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a few questions! Who bred that dog? Rescue or from breeder? That's exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Adustgerm said:


> Kangal Dog
> View attachment 22045
> View attachment 22046


Knew I forgot at least one! LOVE Kangals.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Another Pug, and a French Bulldog. That would do for now.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Today is a regular day. I always wanted one of these:








Or one of these:








My husband would like one of these, and I agree:








But his real fascination is with those, and he'll have to negociate a whole lot to get me to agree to one:







(I don't like to bend down to pet a dog...)
Finally, I'd also get one of these in a heartbeat, although some people have told me I already have one :O :







(Estrela Mountain Dog)


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL yes a MBT and A GH would look funny.

I have to add French Bull Dog to my list, I forgot that one.


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

well, i have two dogs now and im currently looking into getting a third, since my oldest competition dog has severe medical problems that currently do not stop him from competing, but could cause him to die at any moment (which is terrifying at under 5.5 years old)... 

im considering three breeds - and the only reason im considering anything not doberman is because i need something with better health and longevity right now. 

1) a border collie - would be a puppy from the breeding of these two dogs (ignore the little frenchman, thats her other dog!)








--> CH/OTCH/UDX with agility rally and i believe herding titles bred to her upcoming dog who has a CDX and is showing in utility now

2) malinois








one of my other trainers has mals, and i really like them (and they are more like dobermans). 

but im having a real hard time not getting
3) another doberman








any dobe i get in the future i would prefer all natural, and i loooove this bitch (but im not prepared for one of her puppies, but i could have had a female from her current litter if i wanted a c/d dog... she WILL leave me an all natural pup though!)


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Australian Terrier









Havanese









Chinese Crested Powderpuff









Maltese









Yes - I'm a small fluffy dog person...why do you ask?

That said, I love Afghan Hounds, Great Danes, King Charles Cavs, PBGB's, Greyhounds, Borzoi's, Old English Sheepdogs, English Bulldogs....


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

Cambodian Razorback







Chong Qing







Beauceron







Another Catahoula


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Of course another Tibetan Terrier









Dutch Sheepdog









Pyrenean Shepard


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Schipperke


I'd like one of those, and a Boston Terrier too. And a mutt.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Australian Shepherd;









German Shepherd;









Rescue Bully breed;











Equinox said:


> And for some insane reason, a Dutch Shepherd. But I won't be getting one of those. Just admiring wistfully from a distance.


Is that... Madix?


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been eyeing Whippets for quite some time. GORGEOUS dogs!

Let me also say that I am REALLY digging the very dark-colored GSD's in here. For some reason, all of a sudden I'm wanting one RIGHT NOW.

Lastly, my heart is opening to Papillons, potentially the ONLY small dog I would consider (thanks to all the pap devotees in here!).

That is all, for now...


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

As much as I want one of these guys and I will probably adopt a retired Racer eventually I'd get a Puppy today!!. Cause OMG Greyhound Puppies = Cuteness!








Tibetan Mastiff This is a must have today only!!!!!!








Red Merle Catahoula! 








Today Only I will forgo the long coat and take home my childhood dream dog! Rough Collie!








And the only small dog on my list is a Papillon OMG Thanks to everyone here for turning me onto the big dog in a little body!!


----------



## GoldenGSD (Nov 4, 2010)

Another golden for sure but I would also love a...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the sporting breeds too! Today I think Brittany is at the top of my list, but they go back and forth with GSP's regularly.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

sassafras said:


> I like the sporting breeds too! Today I think Brittany is at the top of my list, but they go back and forth with GSP's regularly.


I occasionally drift towards GSP, but I'm really into brits right now. They're just so versatile.


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Eurasier









Finnish Lapphund









Tibetan Mastiff









Thai Ridgeback









Newfoundland


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Sometime between today and the end of the month I would like Pumbaa the Min Pin from the shelter at which I volunteer.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I just want more Shih Tzus! Specifically a solid chocolate one.

babies









slightly older puppy









other chocolate Tzus


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Joining the CO crowd. Gah. I SO covet that breed it's scary  









Tibetan Mastiff (and the snow, too!)









And though I'm not normally infatuated with shih-tzu, I would take the one we groomed today from the humane society in a heartbeat...I'm trying to get my friend (who is wanting to adopt another 'tzu) to take her.

Maremma (and a pyr, too!)









And since Auz is being so good, I'd like to clone him. Seriously.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Another Australian Shepherd




























and a Rottwieler from a working/show pedigree.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> Sometime between today and the end of the month I would like Pumbaa the Min Pin from the shelter at which I volunteer.


 Well, I hope THAT wish comes true

As far as which dogs I would like TODAY

States the obvious










and this









Now if you ask about down the road... I might add a few others.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

ErisAlpine said:


> Newfoundland


I am sitting here trying to figure out why this dog appears to have 5 legs....


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> I am sitting here trying to figure out why this dog appears to have 5 legs....


He also seems to have eyes and a nose growing out of his backside.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

After meeting these awesome, friendly little guys at a show, I want a German Pinscher:










And I'm intrigued by the Basenji:










But I would like a tri papillon at some point... and if Crystal's breeder offered me Dexter today, I'd have a hard time turning him down:


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

It's not happening, but 
two more BRT's would
be very sweet, indeed!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

waterbaby said:


> He also seems to have eyes and a nose growing out of his backside.


Omg hahaha, I totally missed that. That's hilarious.

Now he looks like he only has 3 legs though...


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

An australian shepherd:









A border collie:









A brittany:









And another beagle (Annie's stubbornness is actually quite endearing):


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Omg hahaha, I totally missed that. That's hilarious.
> 
> Now he looks like he only has 3 legs though...


Gawd, you are SO PICKY 

Inga - I am very seriously considering Pumbaa. Have been for about a month, actually. It's one of those things where I keep waiting for the perfect time to adopt a second dog and it never comes around. I'm beginning to sense there will NEVER be a perfect time, so I may just have to suck it up and go.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I have always loved well-bred GSDs, and I would have loved to someday own a Borzoi. I showed one once years ago for a handler friend of mine and just adored her. Hubby likes GSDs but isn't fond of 'ant eaters' as he affectionately calls them. However, I know I'll likely never own more dogs. When I was younger I had quite a list of dogs I'd someday love to own, and Reagan, just so you know, Springer Spaniels were high on the list (not as high as the other two, but up there).


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nah, Papilove, you at least need to experience the joys of multiple papillons.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Nah, Papilove, you at least need to experience the joys of multiple papillons.


LOL I don't know. Maybe it's like pregnancy, after awhile you forget about the pain of labor (puppy training)


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

The longhaired Weim is breathtaking, wow.

It always amazes me how unpopular sporting dogs are on this board, not that is it a bad thing, nor am I criticizing that, I just note it as unique.
I am a sporting dog person at heart, and here are the dogs I want *today* because last week I was really into wanting a herding breed, like a BC or Aussie (and I do understand everyone's infatuation with BC's).

Curly Coated Retriever:









Flat Coated Retriever:









German Shorthaired Pointer:









Vizsla:


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Today? Clumber Spaniel and French Bulldog.
I always want an Irish Wolfhound but I think our home is too small


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Today is another day and Dog would I snuggle with a Saint Bernard.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

3Lab said:


> Flat Coated Retriever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot FCRs and GSPs. Count me in for those guys too!

I love herders and sporting dogs <3 The only problem I have with a lot o the sporting dogs is that they are a bit too big. Even in BCs I'm looking for around 35 lbs 40 lbs tops. A lot of the sports guys are easily 60-70 lbs it seems.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Today I want a Labrador from guide dog lines. I really think they're doing the best job breeding for health and temperament.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> Today I want a Labrador from guide dog lines. I really think they're doing the best job breeding for health and temperament.


Did you know most guide dog programs breed to bench-bred studs? And have equally well bred females? Actually, my Daisy (bench-bred) has two sisters from her litter that went to Guide Dogs for the Blind of MN. They bought them from my breeder. A breeder friend of mine actually got a puppy back rom the guide dog org. in MI when they bred to her CH stud; dam of the litter (owned by the org.) was exceptional in her pedigree and conformation, from what I've been told.

But, glad to see a fan of Labs (not many on the board like them).



Michiyo-Fir said:


> I forgot FCRs and GSPs. Count me in for those guys too!
> 
> I love herders and sporting dogs <3 The only problem I have with a lot o the sporting dogs is that they are a bit too big. Even in BCs I'm looking for around 35 lbs 40 lbs tops. A lot of the sports guys are easily 60-70 lbs it seems.


I totally agree, if you want a sporting dog you've got to be comfortable with their size, as typically you're looking at 60lbs at a minimum, as you said (of course there are expections).


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

3Lab said:


> But, glad to see a fan of Labs (not many on the board like them).


I like labs! (in theory) They're just a little too goofy for me and so many people in my family (and city) have them that I've been burnt out of them.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> Today? Clumber Spaniel and French Bulldog.


Those are a couple of my favorites also.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I like labs! (in theory) They're just a little too goofy for me and so many people in my family (and city) have them that I've been burnt out of them.


I do know what you mean! When I was looking for Daisy (we had Lola, but I found her running on the road, so had her by default) I was unsure as to what breed I wanted, but knew I wanted to show dogs. A breeder in my small town bred labs and showed them, and I needed a breed with a mentor I could connect with. The town I'm from is rural and small, so to find her was quite exciting. When I saw it was labs she had and showed, I was disappointed because to me all labs looked like my Lola (more field, I prefer bench) and were a "dime a dozen" so to speak. When I saw her bench-bred labs I was thrilled and loved them, and got my Daisy. Since owning her, it's the goofy personality that keeps me coming back, and the fact that I love the stocky, blocky build! I can see where the goofy-side of them isn't everyone's cup of tea. In fact, I'd love to do obedience (instead of rally) but when working she just doesn't know how to be serious enough (that's not to say all are like that, tons of labs are fantastic obedience dogs).

I do love GSD's, too, but not sure if I'm enough owner for one.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

At one point, I really did not like Labs. The most serious injury I have ever sustained from a dog was caused by two of my neighbor's Labrador Retrievers, but I blame it completely on the owner (who did not do so much as apologize). I have met many Labs - they were nice dogs, but very, very happy and rough and exuberant. 80 lb wriggling masses of joy and saliva! 

I think it's impossible not to have fun with a Lab around, but they are just not the dogs for me. Not the temperament and drives I look for in a dog. One of my favorite dogs in the neighborhood, though, is another neighbor's hunting Lab. Stunning fox red, stocky Labrador Retriever who really isn't too fond of strangers - all he wants is his tennis ball, aka his lifeline. He's more serious and reserved than any other Lab I've met, and since I like my dogs on the serious side, I am in love with that guy. And I do like Labs as a breed now, just don't think I'll own one.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

Equinox said:


> At one point, I really did not like Labs. The most serious injury I have ever sustained from a dog was caused by two of my neighbor's Labrador Retrievers, but I blame it completely on the owner (who did not do so much as apologize). I have met many Labs - they were nice dogs, but very, very happy and rough and exuberant. 80 lb wriggling masses of joy and saliva!
> 
> I think it's impossible not to have fun with a Lab around, but they are just not the dogs for me. Not the temperament and drives I look for in a dog. One of my favorite dogs in the neighborhood, though, is another neighbor's hunting Lab. Stunning fox red, stocky Labrador Retriever who really isn't too fond of strangers - all he wants is his tennis ball, aka his lifeline. He's more serious and reserved than any other Lab I've met, and since I like my dogs on the serious side, I am in love with that guy. And I do like Labs as a breed now, just don't think I'll own one.


Totally agree, when people who are not lab-people, or dog people, come over, Daisy goes in her crate. This is to avert having guests getting that large mass of joy and saliva all over them.

You neighbor's lab sounds kind of interesting, I've never met a lab like that. I love fox reds, too, very pretty!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I've never met a Lab like him, either, but I love him! He looks more bench bred than field bred, if I understand the difference correctly. Although he is not as thick as many Labs in the confo ring, he is 70 - 80 lbs, on the shorter side and very stocky with a broad muzzle and strong head. However, my neighbor hunts on a regular basis and this dog is his hunting dog. Really great dog, all the kids love him, too - he is a very stable minded, solid dog. THAT dog, I would steal if I could! 

With me and my perception of Labs, the biggest problem was in the popularity of the breed. Out of 10 dogs, I'd say 7 of them were Labs or obvious/mostly Lab mixes. And we all know popularity generally does more harm than good for our breeds. After meeting a few Labs, and realizing just how many people probably don't like the German Shepherds they meet (because they are offended by their indifference), I have a greater appreciation for the breed. And honestly, obedience class would be all too boring without the Labs! They really make it fun. Smart dogs, but often their enthusiasm for everything is off the charts!


----------



## Beatrice96 (May 9, 2010)

Breeds I've wanted today:
A GSD
An APBT
A Dutch Shepherd
A Tervuren/Groenendael
A Papillon
A Labrador
Another Sam. Even though he's being a real pain today and has wayyy too much energy right now.

And that's it.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I have some more to add to my list today 

Doberman... I want the one Inga posted!!! Actually, I'd love to have a red bitch somewhere down the line.

Rottie.. I want a male. Preferably one from Red  Hell, I'll take Milton off her hands right now 

German Short Haired Pointer.. This breed is on the short list of possibilities for my next dog.









Xoloitzcuintli... this breed REALLY intrigues me for some reason, I will NOT get one until I can learn to pronounce the breed name however


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I want a German Shorthaired Pointer and a New Guinea Singing Dog today.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

pittsabowawa said:


> Xoloitzcuintli... this breed REALLY intrigues me for some reason, I will NOT get one until I can learn to pronounce the breed name however


Haha, I met one at a show last weekend, and even after hearing the name several times, I couldn't remember how to pronounce it. I just called her by the short form, xolo (pronounced "sholo") all day. She was a cool dog... standard size, all back with just fuzzy hair on the head and tail, and really intense golden eyes. She seemed polite and was gentle with the small dogs.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

How cool! I've never even seen one in person. I saw them on Breeds101 on Animal Planet and I've looked into them online. They come in a furry version also which is very cute.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I saw my first standard xolo the other day. I like small hairless dogs but it was really really weird to me to see a big hairless dog... I'm not sure what I think still. I think I like hair on my dogs lol.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

The breed I would take any day is a well bred english (bench) bred lab... such as this:

Or my aunts dog Waylen... definitely the more serious type lab, but I still love him. I like them more on the large goofy side  


I also would LOVE a red short hair Border Collie...


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> Those are a couple of my favorites also.


if I had the cash right now, I wouldn't know which to choose as there are puppies available from good breeders of each breed. That said, we don't have the cash yet so it's a Clumber first, Frenchie would be after that


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Papilove said:


> I have always loved well-bred GSDs, and I would have loved to someday own a Borzoi. I showed one once years ago for a handler friend of mine and just adored her. Hubby likes GSDs but isn't fond of 'ant eaters' as he affectionately calls them. However, I know I'll likely never own more dogs. When I was younger I had quite a list of dogs I'd someday love to own, and Reagan, just so you know, Springer Spaniels were high on the list (not as high as the other two, but up there).


I have met one borzoi in my life, and she sold me. SO nice...
I'm going to be torn between more GSD's vs. no more GSD's...Auz has such awesome traits, and such idiotic traits. What to do, what to do... 
Never gonna be without a pap. I think you DO need to experience the joys of multiple papillons. Like Laurelin said, they're very clannish and love their own kind (they're breed snobs, rofl). Tag is a GSD magnet; when I took him to class on Thursday there were 3 german bred dogs there (Auz was one of them) and Tag was having a hell of a time figuring out which was his big brother. It was funny


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

dogs i want to today and actually have i wanted for while now include:

1. Cardigan Welsh Corgi








one of the few herding breeds i really like and have taken the time to research. they seem to me like they would be a good fit.

2. CO








i'm on the bandwagon with this breed. i would love the chance to own one, pending the perfect situation. but today, i would just love to have one!

3. APBT








a breed i never put much thought into before, but here recently have been looking into.

4.Wire Haired Ibizian Hound








i love this breed. i would love to have one these guys today!

5. Akita








i do have one now, but i would take another right about now. love the breed.

6. Siberian Husky








and i do currently have 2, but this breed is like pringles or something, you can always have more!

7. Wire haired Pointing Griffon








one of the few hunting breeds i like. everything i read about the breed seems pretty good for my lifestyle.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

pittsabowawa said:


> I have some more to add to my list today
> 
> Doberman... I want the one Inga posted!!! Actually, I'd love to have a red bitch somewhere down the line.
> 
> ...


GSP's seriously rock, and will, with the exception of another Lab first, be our next dog. They make me melt as puppies, too.
I saw a standard Xolo in person too, at a dog show, and like Laur, I'm enamored with small-breed hairless dogs, but was not sure what to make of a larger one. I *think* I like them, not sure I'd own one.

Today I actually want a Chinese Crested, either version (hairless or powder puff) is fine!

And these are cool, too. I've met a few at shows, Portuguese Podengo (think I got the name correct):


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> Xoloitzcuintli... this breed REALLY intrigues me for some reason, I will NOT get one until I can learn to pronounce the breed name however


I could be wrong, but I THINK it's pronounced "Show-low-eats-queent-lee." I wonder if there is a member here that ACTUALLY knows? Lol!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Hairless breeds in general kind of freak me out (so do other animals like hairless rats) but for some reason the standard Xolo seems really cool to me. I like both the hairless and coated varieties. They're just neat.

I googled the pronunciation but I still got several different opinions LOL


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Well I am very satisfied with the breeds that I have but I have always wanted an Irish Setter and a Great Dane. I could always do with more Alaskans!!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmm, count me in on the Sporting group. That is just about ALL I really do want 

Vizsla <3

















Fox Red Lab or really just another Lab  









Golden Retriever

















Flat Coated Retriever









German Shorthaired Pointer









German Longhaired Pointer

















Those are just a few... I have some other Sporting breeds that I do really love, but I'm not sure if I would ever really own one.


----------



## Dobelove (Jun 17, 2010)

I want a sporting breed soooo badly. I think my post might be super long, but I will most likely never get any of them  I alos want something with a little bit of hair

Flat Coated Retriever









Not a sporting breed but, Mini Schnauchzer









Don't think I could ever own one because they aren't the brightest dogs (sorry!) but I love Irish Setters









English Setter









Next two are the dogs I have wanted my whole life, the more I meet the more I love and want one!
German Shorthaired Pointer









Golden Retriever









German Wirehaired Pointer









Whippet









Ok, There's a million more but I'm going to break the site if I post any more pictures haha


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Rottweiler









Berger Picard









Cardigan Welsh Corgi


----------



## Beatrice96 (May 9, 2010)

Today I've been wanting a pittie, a GSD, an Australian Koolie, and a Mudi.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

These are some of my dream dogs to own.

Cane corso (Black like this one preferably) this dog is stunning!!








Fila
















Boerboel








Tibetan Matiff








Dogo








Saint









There are others but i cant think right now


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Still GSP.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Today I kind of want a hairy hairless chinese crested. They look like ponies and mine would totally be dyed and decked out in punk rock gear.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mr Pooch said:


> Tibetan Matiff


GAH!! I *hate* what they're doing with those heads these days!!!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

THIS... 









How freakin' cute! And she's only about an hour away from me in Jacksonville. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17650533

This thread is giving me the "I wanna puppy" blues. It doesn't help I haven't seen the Frankenpuppy in forever  I get to see her this weekend though :clap2:

And OMG.. This guy!! Eek.. I'm seriously loving the Xolos right now. Look at his wittle fauxhawk!! 








http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17690995


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

today I would like a 

German Shorthaired Pointer









Black Bi Aussie (big soft spot for the color)











Mr Pooch said:


> These are some of my dream dogs to own.
> 
> Cane corso (Black like this one preferably) this dog is stunning!!


that dog is seriously stunning, completley agree.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

hmmm .... today .. my two muttly mutts 
a basenji, and then maybe a saint bernard ... and a dane (i think maybe one day ill have one)


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Today I want a Dalmatian.








Guh. Sooooo pretty. But I wouldn't touch the heath problems with a 10-foot pole.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

Raegen, that dog is stunning, I agree! But yes, the health probs....
Hey, did you ever get a PM I sent you? I have family who own a restaurant in Fond du Lac, and was just curious if you had ever heard of it


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Alright, Lazy, what's wrong with the Tibbie heads?


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

A white Mini Bull Terrier or a Black Pug


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

any good off lead breed. the fall colors and the weather is amazing here, but my husky boys have to be leashed at the park


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> Today I want a Dalmatian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guh x2. Dals are so gorgeous.

Now that the short hairs are getting some love, I'll add a GWP to the mix.










Or how about a wire haired vizsla?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Today I still want a German Shepherd. East German/DDR/Czech lines, I think. I found a blog of someone who just got a puppy from Alta-Tollhaus, and I really like what I've read. Granted, the puppy is like 16 weeks old at most, but still.  I'd take a puppy from her:








I'm thinking a GSD might be Third Dog. But that is many, many years away.


----------



## sonicthedoggy (Nov 7, 2010)

I have allergies so I can only get dogs that are hypo-allergenic. For my next dog I definitely want a shih-tzu or a yorkie


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> Today I still want a German Shepherd. East German/DDR/Czech lines, I think. I found a blog of someone who just got a puppy from Alta-Tollhaus, and I really like what I've read. Granted, the puppy is like 16 weeks old at most, but still.  I'd take a puppy from her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I LOVE Kira, and all of Julie's dogs for that matter. Alta-Tollhaus has its own blog for its puppy owners, and I always like reading it. Julie is always helpful and willing to talk about her dogs. Great breeder.

Just on the off chance you didn't know, Alta-Tollhaus is West German show lines (you said your preference was for East German/Czech)


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Those were actually two separate thoughts, I had no idea what kind of lines Alta-Tollhaus were other than pretty.  I should have started a new paragraph. See, kids? This is why grammar and style are important!

I like the stronger, less elegant style of German dogs over American, but some of the showline toplines are too extreme for me while some of the working lines are too heavy and overdone in bone. I suspect a cross of either with AmShow lines would probably come closest to what I like. 

The blog I was reading had a post about the experience of picking their puppy from the litter and I really, really liked what I picked out about the breeder. I wonder, are they what you would consider one of those large kennel operations?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I was pretty sure you knew Kira wasn't DDR/Czech - thus the "on the off chance you don't know"!! 

As far as large kennel breeders, I definitely would not consider Alta-Tollhaus a large operation. I think they average around 3 litters a year, but can't be sure. Julie used to breed American show lines and working lines as well, and not all of her litters are listed on her "past litters" page. I think that list is just from when she started breeding all German show lines. She is a really great breeder, always goes out of her way to meet potential studs, and also to meet up with potential puppy buyers so they can get to know her. 

With this breed, I would classify breeders who breed 2-3 times a year as a "hobby breeder". A large kennel operation, to me, would be Jinopo (www.jinopo.cz/) or Eurosport (www.eurosportk9.com/). 

I am really a big working line person, when it comes to to the mental AND physical aspects. I'm partial to the working line look, but that sure doesn't mean I don't like show lines. I think "elegant" really describes the American show lines, and I really like the coat and pigment of the German show lines. I do tend to find that you see just as many overly substantial German show lines as you do working lines, though. Also, the thickness and heavy bone, I find to be more common in the Czech and DDR dogs than in the West German working lines. But I'll admit... I like a lot of substance in a GSD (to an extent). 

I want this dog









And this one









Is this what you mean by "too much bone"?









And here is a gorgeous AKC Ch. and SchH2 American/German show line male - Gator


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I love Alta-Tollhaus dogs. <3 I was strongly considering one before deciding on a Wildhaus pup as my next GSD. 

I'm hoping to get to meet them all here in a couple of weeks when Frag takes a trip over there for radiographs.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, you know, Tollhaus == Toller


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL!!! You like Tollers, Raegan? I don't recall you saying so... 

DJEtzel - Can't say enough good things about Chris. Great dogs, too. So will dog #3 be a German Shepherd?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't stray far.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

Did someone say Wildhaus?

Haha... Just kidding.

I am actually hoping to make it out to meet Chris and Tim (and the pack) next month or in the new year. I would love to get to know the dogs more and talk to Chris and Tim.

I don't think I would ever own another breed, but if I had to choose I would probably go with the Dutchie. Met one this summer and wow... nice dogs.

As far as drool worthy... these are my pics:



















And my W. German working line drool worthy dog:


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Equinox said:


> LOL!!! You like Tollers, Raegan? I don't recall you saying so...
> 
> DJEtzel - Can't say enough good things about Chris. Great dogs, too. So will dog #3 be a German Shepherd?


Not sure if it will be #3, but I know I definitely want another in the future. I think I may wait until I have more time (probably out of college) and am closer to a schutzhund club, because that is what I want to do with my next GSD.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I suspect a cross of either with AmShow lines would probably come closest to what I like.


Don't let "Die hard" Shepherd people heary ou say that


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Equinox said:


> LOL!!! You like Tollers, Raegan? I don't recall you saying so...


It is reaching a fever pitch that will kill me soon.



Xeph said:


> Don't let "Die hard" Shepherd people heary ou say that


Total dog, baby! XP


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Total dog, baby! XP


I agree ;-)


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Elisabeth said:


>


Phalko vom Weinbergblick!! REALLY nice dog, IMO. Also love the z Pohranicni Straze dogs.

Elisabeth, do you train with any Malinois? Did you see the Dutchie work? Could you describe the difference for me? I always hear Dutchies are Mals on crack, but they have more appeal for me than the Malinois do, for some reason.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

I saw the Dutchie when I was visiting my parents over the summer, this young girl (about my age - 25ish) had two Dutchies at either side in a perfect heel. She was walking them from her car, to the street and was in town with them. Extremely impressive. 

I didn't get to talk to her about them then but when I was walking Stark a few days later, she had one of them with her, she was running with him and came up behind me and Stark and decided to "test me/Stark" and ran on the side where Stark was, switching her dog over to our side near Stark. I put Stark into a heel and that's when she stopped. Said she noticed us training in town and in the field across from my parents place. Knew we had to of been doing some formal training.. lol.

I asked about the breed and she told me she grew up with GSD's but her boyfriend got her into the Dutchies. She said her male was pretty calm, but was older. Her female is insane. She is not a "house dog", if she is going to the bathroom, the female must be crated because she will get into everything. Must be doing something at ALL times. She also said that she finds the GSD's "think before they act" while the Dutchies "just do".

As for the Mals, there are a two at our club, a younger pup and a middle aged dog. Both seem pretty even tempered and not as "insane" as most say. They kind of remind me of GSD's with low thresholds, very nervy. They are easily stressed and are VERY handler sensitive, at least the ones I know.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I always hear Dutchies are Mals on crack, but they have more appeal for me than the Malinois do, for some reason.


They are x.x Also, Elisabeth, I saw some Mals at a club I attended this past Saturday, and I was very impressed at the calm, clear performances both dogs gave.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know - maybe someday in the future!! I feel like if I'm going to get an insane shepherd, may as well go with a Dutchie!  I like Malinois a lot, impressive dogs, truly, great for sport and many venues of work, but sometimes I feel like the only reason I would want one is if I wanted to do very well in sport/performance (and this DEFINITELY applies to Dutchies, too!). Right now, I'm more keen on the dogs I want for companionship first and foremost, and maybe, possibly sport if I were up to it. Trent has a low enough threshold for me already, when it comes to his prey drive. 

Looks like I'll be sticking with GSDs for a while!!

I want this dog, too









But most of all, I think I just want a puppy. Now.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

Xeph said:


> They are x.x Also, Elisabeth, I saw some Mals at a club I attended this past Saturday, and I was very impressed at the calm, clear performances both dogs gave.


I find when the dogs are "busy/working" yes, they appear calm and clear headed.. but like one of the owners said, "they don't have time to think about everything else". Once they are "free" they seem to start to break down.. too much going on in the world? I don't know, not a dog I would like just based on a few observations and conversations.

Yes, I want a puppy now too!

EVERYONE is getting a new pup... ugh... I want puppy NOW. 

Hahaha.. Stark was playing with a 5 month old Husky last night... SOOOO cute and they got along so well, I started thinking, "well, look... this little fiesty puppy is bugging the heck out of him and he is so well behaved with him... I could contact... no, no.. not yet... but..... if I just.. no, no.."


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

The only Malinois I've met and interacted with in person WAS a clear headed, very stable Malinois. But that dog was (*gasp*) show bred, at least in part. 

Elisabeth, your description and commentary is what I hear the most when people talk about Malinois. But I know there are some very nice and solid Mals out there (Maliraptor probably has known a few! Love her puppy). I just can't imagine someone, or at least, myself, wanting a pet/companion and immediately thinking of a Malligator.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Equinox said:


> I want this dog, too


WHO is THAT??!!?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll admit, mals appeal to me much more than GSDs do.  Don't know if I'll ever have another shepherd or not.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I find when the dogs are "busy/working" yes, they appear calm and clear headed


That's just the thing....when I watch a lot of Mals working, they appear hectic even then, which is one of the reasons I'll never have one.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Elisabeth - I want a puppy so much right now it's dangerous. The only thing stopping me is the fact that this is probably the WORST time in my life right now for a new dog, much less a puppy. If that weren't the case... my self-control would not be lasting this long.



RaeganW said:


> WHO is THAT??!!?


Quasimodo vom Rosseleck  Gorgeous dog.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Quasimodo my ***. 

*snrk* I googled him and found his kennel page. Google translated the page from German for me. Apparently his name is "Quasimodo from his horse leak"


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL Great minds think alike. I used Google Translate to look at a web page with his name on it. First reaction? GORGEOUS dog! Then I saw the name under the picture and really laughed out loud.

Will have to ask someone who speaks German about that some time. Still, I want the dog.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm about to rally all the CO lovers on this thread and hijack it from the GSD folks  j/k


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

Us GSD folk can be a little obsessive.. I mean, passionate .... sorry.. :redface:


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

Equinox said:


> Thanks for letting me know - maybe someday in the future!! I feel like if I'm going to get an insane shepherd, may as well go with a Dutchie!  I like Malinois a lot, impressive dogs, truly, great for sport and many venues of work, but sometimes I feel like the only reason I would want one is if I wanted to do very well in sport/performance (and this DEFINITELY applies to Dutchies, too!). Right now, I'm more keen on the dogs I want for companionship first and foremost, and maybe, possibly sport if I were up to it. Trent has a low enough threshold for me already, when it comes to his prey drive.
> 
> Looks like I'll be sticking with GSDs for a while!!
> 
> ...


Wow....and I echo the sentiment about wanting a puppy....NOW!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Oh man, I must be a freak. I'm really not in a rush for my next puppy. Lord help me if Mirada actually ends up checking out ok and we have her little demon spawn running around on this earth


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

No, I'm the freak. Like I said to you before, when you're looking down at the scars/"battle wounds" from those puppy days, and think "golly gee, it'd be nice to have another", then something is seriously wrong. That's me right now. Has been for a while. 

I swore I would never want another again after Trent, and I'll probably say so again a week into Puppy #2. 

Oh, and I'll be happy to take those demon spawn off your hands. Pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease. I want Mirada demon spawn <3


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

Where do I sign up for "freaks-anonymous"?

Does anyone remember what my little demon did to my box spring?! Now, imagine my legs, toes and arms... yeah.. you get the idea.

Funny thing is, now I think, "that was nothing, I want a drivier puppy! I look at the litter and think... which one has the hardest, fullest bite? OUCH! Yup, that one... I'll take it!"

**For those who haven't seen. Stark was kind enough to do some remodeling for me. Sister let him out of the crate and left the house while I was at work. She never did that again and really understood the meaning of CRATE TRAINING after this.**


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Then tell her hips to get better coverage  I'm sending in her prelims tomorrow.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Xeph, I'll be sending good vibes, but Mirada is so young I honestly don't think it'd matter so much if the prelims didn't turn out well. She's under a year, her hips will turn out fine 

Elisabeth, that picture never fails to make me laugh. You really have to love his nerve - "hey, look, Mom! Look what I did. It's prettier now, don't you think? And look at me, I'm mighty handsome, too, posing on top of it."

I get nervous about the prospect of asking for a higher drive puppy next time around, thinking how much a terror Trent could be when he was younger. But excitement wins out!!!


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I think my Ronaldo has awesome structure personally







I have always loved him and now that I get to watch him move daily I still cant stop watching it! The dog photoed above by others is very nice as well. My Ulf is going to be extremely correct when matures and I cant wait to see that as well. 


I have the breeds I want for now though there are other breeds I have admired very much I am not sure they are for me. One I will be getting in the future is a french bulldog lol just not anytime soon as four in the house atm is enough for me.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

I would love to have a young adult Havanese, Maltese or Pomeranian, small and fluffy and playful, up for adoption and needing a loving home.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Cheeeeeesey but today (and every day) I want the breeds I have, the dogs I have. The last couple of weeks have only strengthened this belief.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Cheeeeeesey but today (and every day) I want the breeds I have, the dogs I have. The last couple of weeks have only strengthened this belief.


Actually I want the dogs that you have to!


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

I would love to own a Newfoundland someday. Maybe when I move to a cooler climate and have a big piece of land...


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Today, I would LOVE this guy


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Today one of these:










Gorgeous!


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

This morning, I'd trade in my two big ones for a couple of these:








They are driving me mad!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well now I saw Laurelin's thread with Brittany pictures and they've moved back to the top of the list.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I still want a German Shepherd. Or a German Shepherd mix (As long as it's mostly German Shepherd).


----------



## RachelAK (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome! I've just started breed shopping with the intention of getting a show puppy. Initial thoughts are all over the board!

Chow Chow - Because I had one as a kid and he was awesome.








Bearded Collie - Because it's the only breed I've ever shown.








Irish Setters - Because I'm a sucker for a big red dog.








Ibizan Hound - I've had an inexplicable fascination with sight hounds, and this is the one that calls out to me the most. Blame it on Bunny.








Whippets - A little more practical than an Ibizan with a lot of the same attractive qualities.








Basenjis - I love me some pocket-size sighthound!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh I saw a Beardie today! I went "Is that an overgrown labradoodle? No it's a Beardie!"

I do like Basenjis. I could never own one because I like my dogs to be, you know, dogs, but I'm all for other people owning them. Seriously neat dogs.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Bunny is my FAVORITE Ibizan hound EVER!


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

I feel like a Spanish Mastiff today.

Toss me in for a Tibetan and CAS, always up for those.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Today I'm in the mood for a Frankenpuppy  I hasn't seen it in almost 2 months.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Just Pyrs & the occasional other LGD breed that is bound to come into my home here & again!:wave:


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Today I want a blue Great Dane. There is one in our Obedience who is the demo dog who is adorable. She gets really bouncy when her owner is around (her owner is an assistant for the class, so she doesn't handle the dog in class) and its fun to watch. Great Danes bounce high...


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Today I want an English Cocker Spaniel.


----------

